# ezjail 3.3 in FreeBSD 8.3



## zennybsd (Jul 10, 2013)

Hi:

The new release of ezjail has an exciting capability of jail creation in the _ZFS_ pools as described here (http://erdgeist.org/arts/software/ezjail/#changelog). But the package with the FreeBSD 8 is still at ezjail-3.2.1_1.tbz.

Is there any experience of installing the latest version of ezjail in FreeBSD 8.3 or any packages of ezjail-3.3.tbz for FreeBSD 8? 

Thanks!


----------



## fonz (Jul 10, 2013)

You could of course build from ports... sysutils/ezjail appears not to have any dependencies, so it should build in a jiffy.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 11, 2013)

zennybsd said:
			
		

> But the package with the FreeBSD 8 is still at ezjail-3.2.1_1.tbz.


Don't use the -RELEASE packages, they are never updated.



> Is there any experience of installing the latest version of ezjail in FreeBSD 8.3 or any packages of ezjail-3.3.tbz for FreeBSD 8?


The packages-8-stable tree has 3.2.3. Keep in mind that packages always lag behind some time. If you want the latest you will need to build it from the port.


----------

